# I have been away for years



## Mysticjive (Apr 3, 2006)

HI,

I have chronic DP and have for 12 years. I haven't had a bad episode for about a year. But once again am back in "crazy land". Would love to get to know other people on here. I am a great listner and have had alot of experience with DP. Hope to hear from you.


----------



## Terence999 (Apr 29, 2006)

I had first and most intense episode of DP when I was a soldier in Vietnam. I just remember lying on the ground, white as a sheet and puking my guts out from fear. The army's attitude at the time was that the best way to deal with these things was to just beat it out of you. I have always had feelings of alienation and anger towards society since that time. I have friends who live in the woods to escape society. Most individuals are decent but governments are monsters.


----------



## dave_81 (Apr 5, 2006)

Hey Mysticjive,

Just thought I'd say hi and welcome to the board. I'm 24, live in London, England and have been suffering from DP for the best part of 10 years. Anyway, welcome to the board (again) and I hope things improve for you soon.

Best,

Dave_81


----------



## frozen (Jun 25, 2006)

Any luck with meds or therapy (I guess)? I don't know if I'm willing to try therapy right now.


----------

